# Wal-Mart Mainstays vs Dryer Max dryer balls...



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

about two years ago I bought the "original" Dryer Max dryer balls(2) then I read that more balls are better! 

So I purchased the Mainstays brand at Wal-Mart for two more balls, FOUR total balls.

Now some things I notice today. The Dryer Max balls are SOFT when cold, but the Mainstays are very stiff when cold and soften when heated up in dryer.

Over time the Mainstays have hardened up, and I AM concerned about this, will it cause excessive wear on my fabrics?


----------

